# Deluxe 24 Over Compact 24 But At What Price…?



## Keith177 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi!

Newbie here. I am looking for some feedback please and thank you.

I have never owned or used a snow blower. Yes, I have searched the forum here and read the two threads and yes the Deluxe 24 for the extra few $$’s is the better option when paying MSRP. 

However, is the Deluxe 24 worth an extra $500 Canadian ($400 US) over my cost for a Compact 24?

I can purchase the Compact with a price match/plus an extra 10% off for $1240 taxes in. The Deluxe at MSRP would cost me $1736 taxes in. 

Nova Scotia… average snow fall 60 inches, we can get between 6 inches and 12 inches. Snow can be mixed usually wet snow. Rain following snow is also a possibility. My driveway is 60 feet by 11 feet 

Would anyone in the Maritimes or the New England area using the Compact 24 like to share the comments regarding its performance? 

Which model would you folks buy given this choice with the price difference?

Thanks.
Keith


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Keith,
welcome to the forum! 

This is one of those very subjective questions that is a matter of opinion only..no one can give you a definitive answer! 

Its like asking which is better for you personally, a $12,000 car or a $17,000 car. no one but you can answer that!  it all depends on what you can afford, what you need, and what you want.

All you can do is compare the features, compare the pros and cons of each model, then decide if the difference is worth an extra $500 to you.

based on the stats you provided, low snowfall and small driveway, you certainty dont *need* the Deluxe 24..if you *want* the Deluxe 24 though, and dont mind paying for it, then its a perfectly fine choice! 

If its usually quite wet slushy snow, you might even be better off with a single stage..you should also add a quality Single stage, Toro or Honda, to your list IMO..

Scot


----------



## Keith177 (Sep 28, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> based on the stats you provided, low snowfall and small driveway, you certainty dont *need* the Deluxe 24..if you *want* the Deluxe 24 though, and dont mind paying for it, then its a perfectly fine choice!
> 
> ...


Thanks Scot for your response.

Last year's total snow fall amount was an anomaly for us here in Halifax, NS. I should have included a picture of the snow received so people could see what we faced. I do not think that a single stage would have been able to handle what the **plow** left at the end of the driveway last year or be able to clear the snow banks. See attached image. 

My biggest concern was whether or not the Compact with the 208cc engine was up to the task? 

I did get the answer I was looking for after speaking with an owner of a Compact 24. He mentioned that his Compact 24 did struggle a little with the snow at the end of the driveway left by the plow. The Compact did the job, but very slowly with back and forth actions. Based on this I decided to go with the Deluxe 24. I placed an order with a dealer, unit will be delivered (free delivery), assembled and tested. I will be adding poly skids as I have walkway with pavers. 

Keith


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wise move - In my opinion, you can never have too big of a snow blower - providing you can handle it, and it doesn't handle you. Good luck.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow I thought things were expensive in the NY METRO area for that price you could buy a Platinum 30 SHO. I hope that Ariens offers some good financing promos there like they do here.

Personally I think it is worth spending the extra money and getting the Deluxe 28 SHO with the 306cc engine and you will likely never worry about running out of power. The Deluxe 24 with the 254cc engine would be the minimum to handle the plow pile at the end of your driveway. I would be concerned about the Compact 24 not having enough power, I think this machine will cost you more in the long run, because you may end up selling it and replacing it with a more powerful machine.

Good luck.


----------



## JTD771 (Sep 16, 2015)

Keith177, I had the same dilemma and made the same decision. Ordered mine with poly skids and heated grips. Mine will be delivered late next week.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Wow I thought things were expensive in the NY METRO area for that price you could buy a Platinum 30 SHO. I hope that Ariens offers some good financing promos there like they do here.
> 
> Personally I think it is worth spending the extra money and getting the Deluxe 28 SHO with the 306cc engine and you will likely never worry about running out of power. The Deluxe 24 with the 254cc engine would be the minimum to handle the plow pile at the end of your driveway. I would be concerned about the Compact 24 not having enough power, I think this machine will cost you more in the long run, because you may end up selling it and replacing it with a more powerful machine.
> 
> Good luck.


OP is in Canada. Take his price and multiply by 0.75 to get the cost in US dollars.


----------



## Jhaynes85 (Oct 11, 2015)

Keith177,

Haligonian here... Sent you a message. Get back to me when you get a chance please. Wondering where you purchased. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Stuofsci02 said:


> OP is in Canada. Take his price and multiply by 0.75 to get the cost in US dollars.


Thanks. The prices are still about 20% higher than here in the states.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> Thanks. The prices are still about 20% higher than here in the states.


True, but the OP price was also out the door which will include the sales tax in his area which is likely 13%


----------



## Snowzer (Oct 14, 2015)

I can get the Deluxe 24 for $999 here. Funny thing is the Compact 24 is $899.


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

Snowzer said:


> I can get the Deluxe 24 for $999 here. Funny thing is the Compact 24 is $899.


 Those look like nice prices!
In Canada the Compact 24 is $1300 and the Deluxe 24 is $1500.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Stuofsci02 said:


> True, but the OP price was also out the door which will include the sales tax in his area which is likely 13%


I included our taxes when I said 20% higher (Taxes vary in the states in my area they are 8.38%). Wow 13% tax seems very high, but you guys seem to get a lot of services for your tax dollars, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Keith177 (Sep 28, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> I included our taxes when I said 20% higher (Taxes vary in the states in my area they are 8.38%). Wow 13% tax seems very high, but you guys seem to get a lot of services for your tax dollars, correct me if I'm wrong.


Today's exchange rate: 1,500 CAD = 1,165 USD

Actually my tax rate is 15% (10% provincial and 5% federal). As for services the biggest one is having free health care coverage. However, here in Nova Scotia, health care is 60% of the provincial budget.

The Canadian population is only 10% of the US. A likely reason why we have higher taxes.


----------

